# Kiser cats



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Went to Kiser this afternoon during the rain to try for catfish. I got 2 one 23" the other was 25" had 1 more on and lost it. There was a older gentleman fishing close to me that got 9 or 10, but only keep his 6 fish.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice day at the lake up there and to think I've heard some people say that there aren't any decent sized cats in there. The biggest channel cat I've landed up there was last year and it was right around 26"-27" and at first I thought I finally hooked one of those elusive wipers/stripers/hybrids. That cat is the only fish that has ever pulled me around in my yak. Actually caught it on a chatterbait while bass fishing by some of the many lily pads. Seeing your post only makes me want to head on up there to try for some Mr.Whiskers. If you don't mind me asking,what'd you catch 'em on? The last time I went just to try for some cats I used some homemade chicken liver doughballs with garlic and did ok but I wanna go catting up there again this year. Sorry for the long post and once again,congrats on a fun day up there. Who knows maybe we'll run into each other sometime this year.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Great report Rusty! Glad you got into a few!

Salmonid


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Just wondering what bait were you using? Were you on the bottom or under a slip bobber drifting? Ive tried going out multiple times for cats there and have yet to find em.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

I was fishing on the bottom using a minnow and squashing it. The lake was getting muddy, the guy next to me was using cut shad and out fishing me 4-5 to 1 the fish he kept was about the same size.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Tin Guppy said:


> I was fishing on the bottom using a minnow and squashing it. The lake was getting muddy, the guy next to me was using cut shad and out fishing me 4-5 to 1 the fish he kept was about the same size.


Sounds to me like Mr.Whiskers wants his/her food either dead,dying,or freshley cut right now. Atleast the next trip up there you'll have another option at your disposal. The funny thing is that you could fish beside him tommorrow and you both could be using the same thing as before and you'd end up out fishing him.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im heading there right now ill post my results this eve.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice Report Guppy! When you coming out to "Cat" at CJ? They "Cat Herd" at CJ needs thinned alittle before I start Crappie fishin'LOL


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well heres the results. One cat! Yup one cat,thou it tipped the scale at 6lbs its all i caught. I had a few good hits but no hook ups. I was using circle hooks so not really sure. Windy it was, stained at the east end of the lake, not so bad at the west end. I tried four different areas and multiple baits. I still have yet to find em:disapointed:


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I have caught a few very nice cats at Kiser when trolling. All of them been on a brown crawdad jointed shad rap.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

TomC said:


> Well heres the results. One cat! Yup one cat,thou it tipped the scale at 6lbs its all i caught. I had a few good hits but no hook ups. I was using circle hooks so not really sure. Windy it was, stained at the east end of the lake, not so bad at the west end. I tried four different areas and multiple baits. I still have yet to find em:disapointed:




Did You have your reels locked down while using the circles? If You free spool them and set the hook, You wont hook many fish. (nevermind me if you already knew that, lol ) Also make sure your hook point is exposed and your bait is hooked to were it can't turn in the water, and double hook itself, burying your hook point back into your bait.


----------



## claybeatty (Nov 2, 2009)

i actually pulled 2 of them through the ice last winter. they were both 28". one weighed 8, the other was 7-11. had to hand fight them on a tip up!! what a blast!! that was the first time i was ever there but it was worth every minute of the 1hr drive. i'll be taking my yak up there soon.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

bait clickers were on. Some of the hits were acting like the hybrids, hitting on a run then dropping the bait. I figure once the water warms up a little bit more it should make it a little easier finding them. if not i can always do good on the gills and crappie in there


----------



## Flyincedar (Oct 7, 2010)

The bait clicker, unless its a type I have never used before, lets the line spool out. Thats how it clicks when the line goes... You need to have it off for the circle hook to do its job. Just have the reel locked up, or the drag set pretty tight. The circle hook will set itself when the fish takes the bait. It cannot do that if the line can come out. If you are manually setting circle hooks, you're doing it wrong


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah if You want to use circles while bank fishing, Your gonna need some very sturdy rod holders, fixed to some sort of heavy object, then fish your reels locked down. You still want to have your drag set of coarse, but tight enough for the fish to hook itself when it tugs. A proper working circle will place the hook right in the corner of the fishes mouth as it goes to make a run with the bait. 

If you want to use bait clickers and let the fish run, that is the method used most by bank fisherman. You'll just need to pick up some different hooks. Personally I use eagle claw kahle hooks, easily my favorite hook. Since using them my hook up ratio is vastly improved.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

I have had good result's and hook up just about every time using circle's and octupus hook's with the clicker on , letting the cats run and then just tightening the line . Have caught Shovelhead's and Channel's that way with baits from bluegill's to liver's . Using baitrunner spinning reel's but baitcaster's work the same way . I have seen a lot of powerful strike's with those big surf pole's miss their mark not sure what hook's they were using . Hook is usually in the upper lip . Oh definately the Owner brand cutting point or lazer sharpened hook's ( many brand's available ) 
catch more fish


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I had great luck at indian with em last year and having the clicker on. The one I caught at kiser- the clicker was on and the hook was seated nicely in the corner of his mouth. At kiser you would have a big rock to hold the rod down or have the drag set ultralight. If im gona have the drag set light, i may as well have the clicker on and just turn if off after the hook is set and the drag do its thing without adjusting it.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i use bait runner spinning reels and circles when fishing lakes and even though they have extremely light clickers most of the time channels still drop the bait before i can lock the reels. unless i am walking away or am far from my rods i tight line anymore.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Skunked at kiser again! No hits, tried multiple locations and different baits


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Dinkbuster , Channel's can either eat it in a second or carry the bait a while it seem's . I have not figured them out , seem's best if you have the reel in your hand when they bite . I am usually worried about losing my pole's as this has happened . Got some nice rod holder's but many places I go have gravel or concrete so I can't stick them in . I had one make a 50 yard run with a whole bluegill and waited over a minute he was still going so I tightened my line struck and nothing . After that I went to circle's or octo hook's and have not had that happen again


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey guys, guess what? I went to Kiser again today. What I catch? Nothing nada, zip,zero. Used wax and red worms, crawlers, minnows- big and small, and all sorts of cut bait. Fished deep and shallow. Water clearing up.

Did see 10 people over in the beach area swimming so at least there was some excitement/show today.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Found the cats. They are hitting cut shad way out towards the center of the lake on bottom. Bullheads are hitting as well, crawlers on the bottom. channels have been anywhere from 3-12lb. bulls are all small. half the lake is clear the other half is muddy. water temp is in the 50's and its been windy up there. Gills were slow and no crappie yet.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

TomC said:


> Found the cats. They are hitting cut shad way out towards the center of the lake on bottom. Bullheads are hitting as well, crawlers on the bottom. channels have been anywhere from 3-12lb. bulls are all small. half the lake is clear the other half is muddy. water temp is in the 50's and its been windy up there. Gills were slow and no crappie yet.


Hey now that oyu got into some of those Kitties you can rest a little easier. Sounds like you finally put more of the puzzle pieces together,keep the posts coming.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I hope i did. I did figure out one part of the puzzle together, but its changed up already. my buddy that was with me wed night went out thursday and didnt even get a bite. Im hopeing this rain comming in warms things up a bit making them more active.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Went back to kiser yesterday. it had just cleared up at the house and i called my neighbor and said lets go. so we loaded up and took my son. we got there around 430ish. when we got to the lake it was raining and continued for about 15min. Once the rain stopped we got out and prepaired for battle. O took a piece of cut shad and chucked it out on the bottom. Got another pole and put shad on it and launched it way out. It took 15 min and the first one hit. I made sure it was hooked and handed the rod over to my son. After a long fight, he pulled in an 8lber. As soon as i unhooked it, the other pole went. I took that one and got a 6lber. I then threw them both back out on the bottom and waitied. 

Bang, next one on. My neightbor grabs the pole and gets in a nice eater 4lber. he tosses it out then 10 min or so later another one on. We ended up getting 7 channels from 8-4lbs, 1 bull head and 2 bluegills. Ill post pics


----------

